# Convict Cichlids Aquarium



## chothia28 (Feb 27, 2009)

THese are my 2 tanks

one is 18 gallon









and second is 36









VIDEO:


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

welcome. Here's mine in the 90..








they are in with JDs more than 4 times their size and holding their own.


----------



## chothia28 (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh wow 
kewl urs are soo blue-ish 
lol


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

the flash brings out the blue. Without flash the blue is less visible.

another shot...


----------

